

4chan has been DDOSed - roadnottaken
http://status.4chan.org/

======
selectnull
Well, at least nobody can accuse them of not having a sense of humor; from
their status page: "We now join the ranks of MasterCard, Visa, PayPal, et
al.—an exclusive club!" :)

<http://status.4chan.org/index.html#2340645311017721788>

~~~
coderdude
That's just the owner of 4chan, who I doubt condones the attacks his community
performs on other sites. This status page doesn't represent how the channers
feel about not being able to access something _they_ want to access.

~~~
nakkiel
I like your emphasis! I will never ever tell my story enough of how I was in a
really sad story in a developing country, badly in need of (a lot of) cash and
ended up borrowing what is here several months worth salary from a local
friend to settle the issue because I couldn't withdraw from ATMs thanks to
Anonymous.

That is the day I truly realized there was at least one person I could ask
anything, so I'm not too mad at them. Well maybe that's because I put myself
into that situation too :)

~~~
quadhome
When did Anonymous disable an interbank network?

~~~
nakkiel
That's a very good point! I actually have no proof that they were the cause of
the problem. I assumed it was them because it happened at the same time and I
remember a news saying that Visa and MasterCard services were disrupted.

~~~
bajsejohannes
As far as I can tell, they only disrupted their web pages.

------
blhack
Doesn't this happen once every couple of months?

------
redthrowaway
No news here; 4chan gets DDoSed all the time. Whether it's Kimmo Alm from
Anontalk, or the orange box fiasco (not necessarily disparate events), or a
back-raid, or, or, or... They make themselves a target. This doesn't
necessarily have anything to do with recent activities.

------
winternett
An eye for an eye and a tooth for a tooth leaves everybody blind and
toothless. Obviously.

~~~
sp332
I critiqued this usage before so...
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1706850>

------
jedsmith
Oh, the irony.

~~~
mikecane
I wonder which three-letter agency is doing it? EDIT: Or could it be the BofA
War Room?

~~~
Dilpil
My guess would be that 4chan is somehow DDOSing itself, in pursuit of some
subtle poetic irony outsiders like us simply could not understand.

~~~
JonnieCache
The packets are coming from inside the house!

~~~
sudont
Ebaumsworld. It's always Ebaumsworld.

~~~
Aaronontheweb
I miss the Something Awful vs. Ebaumsworld internet fights from back in the
day.

~~~
JonnieCache
In _my_ day, the goons were always fighting against the farkers. Ebaumsworlds
didnt reach their radar.

------
JonnieCache
Anyone fancy heading down to the anonymous IRC chans to find out what they're
saying about it? I would but I don't know where they are, and I don't want to
think about what horrors the anon crew might have googlebombed to the top of
the "4chan anonymous irc channel server" results.

~~~
omarchowdhury
That query has the first result leading to 4chan.org/faq. Their IRC channel is
located at #4chan at Rizon (irc.rizon.net)

------
fredoliveira
Well, at least those kids might take in some Vitamin D today. Some might even
do something interesting.

~~~
noamsml
Nah. They'll just go to SomethingAweful.

~~~
electromagnetic
No they'll probably just run an auto-refresher and play Xbox and spam up Halo:
Reach with moronic chatter and team kills.

------
ajaimk
Isn't this like pissing into the cell pool?

------
dstein
Begun, the cyberwars have.

